# Barcelona or malaga?



## hillgate69

Where to live? Thats the 64 million dollar question! We currently live in Torrevieja and even though its very pretty and rent is relativley cheap, we are bored senseless! Also I fly for a living so Barcelona or Malaga would have been my first choices but im not which areas are nice in either of them...any suggestions welcome...also if anyone know of cheap rentals propertys in these areas please let me know thanks neil x


----------



## jojo

hillgate69 said:


> Where to live? Thats the 64 million dollar question! We currently live in Torrevieja and even though its very pretty and rent is relativley cheap, we are bored senseless! Also I fly for a living so Barcelona or Malaga would have been my first choices but im not which areas are nice in either of them...any suggestions welcome...also if anyone know of cheap rentals propertys in these areas please let me know thanks neil x


I live in the Málaga province and I love it. We're near the sea, we're near the mountains, near the airport, near big towns, near countryside and if we want a bit of "tourist" stuff thats close by too. Its perfect for us! 

Barcelona is apparently very busy, cosmopolitan and one of the most expensive cities in Europe.

I'm sorry I sound biased but I would wouldnt I LOL I hope someone gives you a more balanced view 

Jo xxx


----------



## 000sssaaa

*Bcn*



hillgate69 said:


> Where to live? Thats the 64 million dollar question! We currently live in Torrevieja and even though its very pretty and rent is relativley cheap, we are bored senseless! Also I fly for a living so Barcelona or Malaga would have been my first choices but im not which areas are nice in either of them...any suggestions welcome...also if anyone know of cheap rentals propertys in these areas please let me know thanks neil x



For me it's much better barcelona than malaga... i think that Torrevieja it's similar to Malaga, though Malaga it's much more pretty city...
Even so, Barcelona it's a expensive city...


----------



## Hombre

hillgate69 said:


> Where to live? Thats the 64 million dollar question! We currently live in Torrevieja and even though its very pretty and rent is relativley cheap, we are bored senseless! Also I fly for a living so Barcelona or Malaga would have been my first choices but im not which areas are nice in either of them...any suggestions welcome...also if anyone know of cheap rentals propertys in these areas please let me know thanks neil x


It's an absolute no brainer !!...Barcelona v Malaga ????...you're kidding me...
Barca wins on every count. Cosmopolitan...sophisticated...vibrant..sexy......music...cuisine....culture....galleries....museums...La Bocheria...Las Ramblas....A cathedral...An international marina... beaches..mountains....the beauty of Gaudi... and the fabulous Barca football team. And Malaga ?????....erm..
Eixemple is a nice area to live....prices are high anywhere in Barca, but there are rentals to be had away from the city...further down the coast, depends on your budget of course.
Infrastructure is very good in Catalunya..very modern..the "engine room of Spain"
In my honest opinion "the place to be".
But I could be biased...cos I live here....


----------



## Stravinsky

OK I admit Ive never been to Malaga.

But I just returned from 4 days in Barcelona and I was greatly impressed. I was also suprised, because it wasnt as expensive as I thought. A menu del dia for instance on La Rambla for €9.

I cant really see how Malaga is going to compete with what Barcelona has to offer. Its just a staggering place to be


----------



## scharlack

hillgate69 said:


> Where to live? Thats the 64 million dollar question! We currently live in Torrevieja and even though its very pretty and rent is relativley cheap, we are bored senseless! Also I fly for a living so Barcelona or Malaga would have been my first choices but im not which areas are nice in either of them...any suggestions welcome...also if anyone know of cheap rentals propertys in these areas please let me know thanks neil x


Hey,

I like to stick to the opinion that the best place to live depends on one's lifestyle.

If I were you I would go to Barcelona for a few days to check it out and see if you like what they have to offer. The same applies to Málaga.

Different lifestyles. 

I guess Málaga is a more laid back and relaxed atmosphere whereas Barcelona is more cosmopolitan and business oriented.

I am sure Malaga's weather is much nicer. On the other hand Barcelona offers more cultural activities ...

If you ski, Malaga is close to Granada and Barcelona is close to Andorra.

So, yes, there is a lot to think about! 

I hope you are happy wherever you decide to go    

Cheers!


----------



## fourgotospain

I would love to live in Barcelona but one of the problems for me is the language.
Don't know if you have children, but state school in Barca is taught in Catalan, and the International schools are very pricey - a lot of int'l companies have bases in Barca and include school fees in the package.
We are looking further south so our children can learn in castellano - one of the main reasons of moving to Spain. My husband is a diving instructor and is cross though as the Catalan coast has some of the best diviing in Spain!


----------



## Hombre

fourgotospain said:


> I would love to live in Barcelona but one of the problems for me is the language.
> Don't know if you have children, but state school in Barca is taught in Catalan, and the International schools are very pricey - a lot of int'l companies have bases in Barca and include school fees in the package.
> We are looking further south so our children can learn in castellano - one of the main reasons of moving to Spain. My husband is a diving instructor and is cross though as the Catalan coast has some of the best diviing in Spain!


Under a new initiative, all schools in Catalunya will teach Catalan..Castellano..English..all to be mandatory...not sure about French. Last I read they were looking for approx. 4000 English teachers. We have friends with children speaking 4 languages...amazing !!


----------



## Stravinsky

fourgotospain said:


> I would love to live in Barcelona but one of the problems for me is the language.!


You are right. I can get by normally with my Spanish, but there were a number of occasions in Barca when I couldnt make myself understood .... and I couldnt read a few things either!


----------



## topcat83

My uncle and aunt lived in a small fishing village about an hour from Barcelona called L'Ametlla de Mar - see l L'Ametlla de Mar- Google Maps 

I was well impressed - there's a wonderful train service that runs all the way down the coast from Barcelona. So it's a very short run into the city if you want it, but you get the small town life. There seems to be a good expat network there too, whilst still keeping that Spanish flavour. Tarragona is en route as well - another nice town.

With the boot on the other foot, we have some good friends living just outside of Malaga. Again, a good expat network. Can recommend the pub quiz in the local town


----------



## Irishgirl

Hey, I live in a town south of Barcelona, Sitges, its so nice living here, it can be expensive but if you know the places to go then its fine, that goes for every where I think!! 
Barcelona is a great city and where I live there is a great train service into Barcelona and also to the airport.
The Catlan language is a pain but if you speak Castellano then youll have no problem being understood, you probably met a few of those people who think Catalan is king!! Never had that happen to me yet!!
Good luck with your move )


----------



## mike kelly

If you want to live in Barcelona city (as opposed to province) then you should know that if a neihgbourhood is cheaper than Eixample, then it probably is a little rundown with a high immigrant population. Areas such as Raval and Poble Sec have a serious crime problem. There are some nice towns on the coast (especially Sitges) but there are also a lot of dumps (especially the inland towns just outside Barcelona).


----------



## mrypg9

Barcelona IMO ranks with Berlin, London and New York as one of the world's greatest cities!


----------



## Hombre

mrypg9 said:


> Barcelona IMO ranks with Berlin, London and New York as one of the world's greatest cities!


Hear hear...I love it, love it , love it. Fun..loads of it. Exciting, cosmopolitan, sophisticated. Galleries, museums, markets, shops to die for. Something different around every corner.
I tell you....Barca takes some beating...
(But then again...I'm just a Yorkshire lad .....what do I know )


----------



## Stravinsky

I ought to mention that I stayed in Badalona (north of Barcelona) for a night and although theres only so much you can pick up on a short visit, it was really nice. Only a short train ride / underground ride from the centre


----------

